# Ottawa Archers Tournie Sunday! New Targets!



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just a reminder that Ottawa Archers is hosting our annual spring tournament on Sunday May 16th. 

As usual, we'll have the Turbo Pig, and 2x 15 targets through a nice walk in the woods. 

We've just gotten some brand new targets, and in response to requests last year, we've lengthened several of the shooting lanes to make it more interesting! 

And of course lots of great door prizes, hotdogs & hamburgers etc, and Cheryl's awesome chili! 

It looks like the weather's going to cooperate too, so come on out and enjoy the day with us- it's going to be a blast!

Hope to see you there!

Ottawa Archers


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

:bump2:


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Great ottawa shoot*

ANOTHER GREAT SHOOT EXCELLENT JOB BY ALL :darkbeer:


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*3-d shoot..*

Great day, excellent shoot put on 
by Ottawa archers again...:rock:


----------



## keeper88 (May 18, 2010)

Could someone please link me some more info on these ottawa shoots or local clubs? i just stumbled onto this site tonight. I'm getting rather bored shooting in my backyard every other night. I'm out towards Arnprior.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tournies*

usually there is a update for whats on in the area and also if you join the oaa you`ll get a book with tournys listed... as well as when you go next ones are usually listed with flyers at the tournament attended... also pq has a listing as well bill ellis compiles a list of tournaments yearly and if you search in this section you`ll find the list I`ll try to bump it for you...


----------

